# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Ваша любимая программа на ТВ

## Irina

*Все мы время от времени смотрим ТВ. Какие  каналы, программы, телепередачи вы предпочитаете?*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Новый канал рулит)
там: Папины дочки, счастливы вместе, ранетки и многое иногое другое. Просто посидеть,посмотреть ,расслабиться

----------


## Irina

Я люблю смотреть передачи на каналах Дискавери и Энимал Плэнет. Снукер и покер на Евроспорте. Едим дома на НТВ.  Ещё Битву экстрасенсов на ТНТ могу иногда посмотреть. Вот наверное и всё.

----------


## PatR!oT

смеетесь такой нет ))))

----------

